# removing the back of a backhoe?



## PlatinumService (Jan 28, 2010)

Can you take the hoe part off of a case 580 or a cat 420 or similar models to make them shorter for the winter?
and put it back on for work in the summer?


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes. You will have to plug all hoses, and I would also recommend finding something else, heavy, to put back there for balance and traction.


----------



## PlatinumService (Jan 28, 2010)

ok thanks its good to know for future reference with what could work for a 12 month machine.


----------



## SMLCAT (Jan 31, 2010)

Or if you haven't bought a machine yet you could look into one of these...

http://www.casece.com/wps/wcm/conne...T_570MXTSeries3_BR_CCE4140805.pdf?MOD=AJPERES


----------



## PlatinumService (Jan 28, 2010)

SMLCAT;1174411 said:


> Or if you haven't bought a machine yet you could look into one of these...
> 
> http://www.casece.com/wps/wcm/conne...T_570MXTSeries3_BR_CCE4140805.pdf?MOD=AJPERES


we used to have one of those but it was just the weight no box grader behind it as a loader and i loved it and would do it again but... i like the hoe for the summer for excavation jobs and could tackle bigger projects such as bigger commercial and pools etc.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I couldn't get the link to work but I assume it was to show you a 570. Those have been talked about a lot, on this forum, and they do have their place. I would think it would work just as good as a TLB with the backhoe removed (actually better because the box blade gives you bi-directional capabilities). I know this may sound stupid but why don't you just use the TLB with the hoe on it. Millions of people do, including me. I have no issues with it being on the back. IMO it's not worth taking it off, especially if you have a use for it in the summer.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Yes to leaving your hoe alone there platinum--way too much work to remove that type of ''dedicated'' backhoe.If it was a utility tractor that was meant for a hoe dismount and mount type gig,that would be different.Been pushing snow for 36 years with backhoes--just be careful of the blind spot and you'll be fine.


----------



## PlatinumService (Jan 28, 2010)

DGODGR;1174969 said:


> I couldn't get the link to work but I assume it was to show you a 570. Those have been talked about a lot, on this forum, and they do have their place. I would think it would work just as good as a TLB with the backhoe removed (actually better because the box blade gives you bi-directional capabilities). I know this may sound stupid but why don't you just use the TLB with the hoe on it. Millions of people do, including me. I have no issues with it being on the back. IMO it's not worth taking it off, especially if you have a use for it in the summer.





tuney443;1175257 said:


> Yes to leaving your hoe alone there platinum--way too much work to remove that type of ''dedicated'' backhoe.If it was a utility tractor that was meant for a hoe dismount and mount type gig,that would be different.Been pushing snow for 36 years with backhoes--just be careful of the blind spot and you'll be fine.


yeah it just an inquiry i have just in case i put someone else in my machine next year and if i go the backhoe route. if i was driving i wouldnt worry at all but if i put someone else behind the wheel its a whole other can of worms. i appreciate the input from everyone.


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

I've seen two people hit the hoe on light poles. Just remeber and remeber again that its back there.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

SMLCAT;1174411 said:


> Or if you haven't bought a machine yet you could look into one of these...
> 
> http://www.casece.com/wps/wcm/conne...T_570MXTSeries3_BR_CCE4140805.pdf?MOD=AJPERES


Would you happen to know that the lift height with the bucket is on that machine? It sure seems pretty versatile and also doesn't seem to weigh a whole lot either which is nice. Also, any idea what the price of a new one would be...i'm guessing about $70k with bucket from what i saw online for used ones!


----------



## SMLCAT (Jan 31, 2010)

mcwlandscaping;1180523 said:


> Would you happen to know that the lift height with the bucket is on that machine? It sure seems pretty versatile and also doesn't seem to weigh a whole lot either which is nice. Also, any idea what the price of a new one would be...i'm guessing about $70k with bucket from what i saw online for used ones!


Sorry I don't. I've just seen them around occassionally.

BTW, I grew up in Nashua!


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

we took off the bachoe on our machine the winter. It pushed ok and it was only a 2wd machine but it was a heavy machine with good size tires


----------

